# Secure location for a spare loo cassette



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Like many of us who like to wildcamp we have the problem of loo waste disposal. An extra cassette would certainly help. However where to locate it on the van? We have a tag axle Hymer with a very low floor and so cannot use the special box Fiamma make which is supposed to fit underneath the floor keeping unwanted niffs outside. I'm reluctant to keep it in a skirt locker or the rear compartment (I hesitate to call it a "garage") as they open into the double floor and thence into the accomodation.

Has anyone else come across this problem? Where to keep it and how to locate it?

Compliments of the season to all!

Mike


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

When sealed they shouldnt smell. Cant advise other than that as my van has a locker for the spare cassette.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Spare Cassette*

Hi Mike, We carry a spare and it goes in the garage, when change the cassette we carry it in a heavy duty plastic bag, although it is rarely full, after all it is for that emergancy till the next aire, or site. If you use bungees to secure it in its upright position -the fact that it is in a compartment near you accommodation shouldn't be a problem. Our garage is not completely airtight from the fixed bed above.
Wendy


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not sure I'd trust mine anywhere in it's full state; I carry it horizontally when taking it to be emptied, since it seems to leak if held vertically; probably needs some maintainance I guess.

Also, a full one weighs a fair bit when full; presumably this is less of an issue with a larger vehicle.

We do carry a spade however, and must admit to having used that to 'remedy' the situation on occasions.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

keep the spare cassette in a dive bag. You can get waterproof bags to keep your kit dry, this also will keep any spills inside. 

If there is a need for a specific bag to be made I may be able to get a company I work with to make them for us. If there is sufficient demand I will ask them to design a bag and cost it up.

Andy


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

That's a cracking idea Andy; I use one for wet dive gear too.

Watersports places often sell them for canoeing etc, the ones with a roll over top, and a clip-type buckle, I presume you mean?
Mine came from an eBay seller.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Yep that's the type. We have a huge contract with Northern Diver for the supply of all our diving suits and accessories. We have found them to be an excellent company capable of designing and manufacturing most of the strange stuff we need in a couple of weeks

Andy


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If the cassette has been converted to S0G then it is pretty well sealed when the S0G cap is put on.

Whilst you might think that is a good idea, well just think about the expansion of air (or indeed the noxious fumes!) as it gets warmer.

The cassette should not be totally sealed and indeed they come with a pressure equalising vent - which is the one removed and replaced with the S0G connection.

If it still has the pressure vent and the temperature rises then the said noxious contents in semi-liquid form could be forced out through it.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, we carry ours in the garage and never had any problems with smells or spillages, I would try it in your skirt locker, I think you will find its ok, maybe not fill it so much if your going to put it in there. :lol: Bob.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

If your not too bothered about the cost get a beeney box fitted, made to measure, perfect.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

*Spare Cassette Storage*

If it doesn't smell in the toilet - it won't smell anywhere else - but the same seal is used.

Joe


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Spare Cassette Storage*



joedenise said:


> If it doesn't smell in the toilet - it won't smell anywhere else - but the same seal is used.
> 
> Joe


I'm not sure about that. After all it's in a separate compartment ventilated to outside.

Yes, it's a SOG system but I was thinking when you change cassettes you also change the SOG elbow for the original over-pressure vent. What is the general concensus on that procedure?

P.S. Thanks to all who have responded with their suggestions.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

captmike said:


> Like many of us who like to wildcamp we have the problem of loo waste disposal. An extra cassette would certainly help. However where to locate it on the van? We have a tag axle Hymer with a very low floor and so cannot use the special box Fiamma make which is supposed to fit underneath the floor keeping unwanted niffs outside. I'm reluctant to keep it in a skirt locker or the rear compartment (I hesitate to call it a "garage") as they open into the double floor and thence into the accomodation.
> 
> Hi,first merry christmas to all, anybody got a link to the spare cassette bracket, regards BAZ


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Do what the Army does, dig a deep hole and bury it.

Just don't bang down the grass sod with the back of the spade when you have done!.


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

[quote="bmb1uk
Hi,first merry christmas to all, anybody got a link to the spare cassette bracket, regards BAZ[/quote]

http://www.fiammastore.com/Fiamma-W...otorhomes/Fiamma-Porta-Kassett-Tank-Container

or ODB:

http://www.outdoorbits.com/fiamma-porta-kassett-p-169.html

Try these or look up the same part on Fiamma's main website www.fiamma.it where they show 2 different sizes.

Mike


----------

